# Hair Color Change



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I have had my furbaby almost a year now and I am yet to really have seen the coat changes in texture that I assumed would have taken place by now. Admittedly Zeus is a puppy-mill rescue that was "not breed standard" so I am not sure if it will ever come.  What is confusing to me is that recently his coat has begun to look more ivory or light blonde along his center part and this is only accentuated when he is wet. It has not been an all over coat change and it looks like he has roots from a bad dye job :smilie_tischkante: The hair growing in closest to the skin looks whiter again but I want to know if this is related to coat change or if I will have a blonde guy running around my house that isn't the DBF :innocent: If this is better placed in a different forum let me know and I look forward to learning from aunties :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Since he is from a mill it is impossible to say or even speculate. Well, I guess we can speculate, but who knows? Sounds like it really doesn't matter since you
love him and he's happy.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you changed anything? Shampoo, conditioner, food, treats?

Just some thoughts.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't think of any changes that just occurred unless it is due to the artificial heat we have been needing in heaps up here in the midwest.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen that happen with other breeds, having pigment in the coat darken with time. It may be perfectly normal for him.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

He was from a facility where they only found maltese so hypothetically that is the only breed in him. Is there any reason this would happen to a Maltese such as bruising? He has been playing a little rough with his boxer-mix brother and i want to make sure it is just a cosmetic issue.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bruising would not affect the coat. Serious injuries or surgical incisions sometimes have hair growing back a different shade.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for making me feel better about my baby.


----------

